# ROAD TRIP-----what a time



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2007)

I made it in today at 6 pm after 34 hours on the road nonstop.I had an awesome time and will attempt to tell the story with multiple post in this thread. check back for updates.


----------



## Toliver (Sep 16, 2007)

Still waiting for them updates!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2007)

I left last friday at 5 am and spent 20 hours driving thru Ohio into PA. We made it to Portland Maine about 7 pm Sat nite. Do you know what I had to do first?


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2007)

Sunday morning had us up at Walmart gettin my license and tag. there was a Dunkin Donuts there. I asked for a jelly donut and immediately the girl at the counter says" you're a Southerner Aren't you?"
She could tell. She was from Cairo, Ga and had been dragged up there by her mother's boyfriend.
Off to the woods we go.....4 hours of gravel roads...

you don't see these signs everyday...


----------



## Toliver (Sep 16, 2007)

Was she hot?  What kind of jelly in that donut?  QUIT LEAVING OUT THE IMPORTANT STUFF!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll slip this one in for RobK. It was the best spot......


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2007)

Toliver said:


> Was she hot?  What kind of jelly in that donut?  QUIT LEAVING OUT THE IMPORTANT STUFF!!!!



Not really. I am getting there. there is lots to say.


----------



## Toliver (Sep 16, 2007)

buckbacks said:


> Not really. I am getting there. there is lots to say.



Ok, so how bout that donut?


----------



## Robk (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks buddy... that brought back some memories...


----------



## contender* (Sep 16, 2007)

I wanna see a pic of that donut AND the waitress.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2007)

We are gettin close. This is moose and bear country.....


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2007)

Are these big tracks?


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2007)

Finally... Home for the next six nights...
I'll come back tomrrow and start on last mondays story. it's gettin late for me now and I'm tired....


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 16, 2007)

Toliver said:


> Ok, so how bout that donut?



You better hurry...You know cops and donuts...


----------



## Toliver (Sep 16, 2007)

This story is getting unbearable.   First he gives few details on the donut and NOW he posts pictures of a sign that says "NO".  NO WHAT?!!!  No skinny dipping?  No Moose tipping?  No Bear molesting?  WHAT!!  TELL US!!!!


----------



## Robk (Sep 16, 2007)

go ahead and try and tip a moose... I'd pay a good amount to see toliver try that.  

R


----------



## Back2class (Sep 16, 2007)

Boy, that place looks like Ive been there before. It ant Mooshead lake? I went here once http://www.birches.com/index.htm


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Sep 16, 2007)

looks like Mooshead lake to me too...........one of my favorite places on earth


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2007)

Toliver said:


> This story is getting unbearable.   First he gives few details on the donut and NOW he posts pictures of a sign that says "NO".  NO WHAT?!!!  No skinny dipping?  No Moose tipping?  No Bear molesting?  WHAT!!  TELL US!!!!




It is a drive in camp. the sign says "no vehicles beyond this point"

 Chemquasabamticook Lake


----------



## frankwright (Sep 17, 2007)

Good pictures.

Do you know you have holes in your shoes? If it rains your feet are going to get all wet. Maybe you could find a tube of silicone and plug up all them holes. Duct tape would work OK too but I wouldn't step in any puddles.


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 17, 2007)

frankwright said:


> Good pictures.
> 
> Do you know you have holes in your shoes? If it rains your feet are going to get all wet. Maybe you could find a tube of silicone and plug up all them holes. Duct tape would work OK too but I wouldn't step in any puddles.



Yeah, where do you get those kind of hunting boots, doesn't that Italian chef on TV wear those.  Was you hunting or cooking and I didn't see a bear or a moose in any of those other pictures?


----------



## ilovelabs (Sep 17, 2007)

Good story...More story & pictures please...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2007)

Awright "Abdullah", lets see pics of the waitress, the donut,  or dead animals, one or the other. This story is startin' to get kind of long! Tell us about the killin' part!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

OK it's Monday now the 10th.
this 1 st pic is of Jake a 14 yr old Lab. he is the camp dog.
2 nd is of the archery range.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

After being told How things are we got ready for our first hunt, It was really a nerve wrecking thing stepping out the truck and going in after be told to not walk anywhere and they would come get you and make sure they know if a bear is present when they get back.













14 hunters in camp..... first day we had 4 kills


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone look familiar in the pics?maybe on the far left?
That's right I tagged out first day with a 120# boar. It was pretty intense for one that has never seen a bear.He magically appeared at 10 steps and looked at me, walkeda little and looked back again. he made it to the barrel and looked backed once more. It was a 60 yard recovery.
Man was I happy.My first bear and with archery to boot.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

This is dave and eric with eric's first day 240# boar.
They are our cabinmates for the week. There is more to them to tell later.These guys are from Rhode Island and made some pretty nasty jokes about Georgia.
One was "If it was invented in RI,the toothbrush would be called a teethbrush.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

Day 2 brought colder temps, high winds and rain.
these are some visitors we had at camp and a pic across the lake.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

Only one bear was taken this day. Jim and Jim jr pose from New Hampshire. Jim jr got his on day one.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

A quick pic of home for a week.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

Day three was better. the winds had died down and two bears were brought to camp.
this little bear was taken by Dave Villanova. 67 Yrs old and first bear. No need to be anything but proud. However he heard every cub joke there is after this one. We took this pic with a business card and a small log to "poke" him. all other pics are taken on logs but wait we have another business card pic to take later.........


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

This group of guys are from Pa and by far had the most accents of anyone.Dave on the left is the Taxidermist of the group. He is to mount all the bears taken this week for his group(4).
Sadly everyone but him Tagged out.that would stink to have to mount everyones but your own. He had a great time and saw lots of moose while hunting.
That was his nickname by thursday "Moose"


----------



## deerstand (Sep 17, 2007)

what guide service did you use, or who did you hunt with. that is one trip i have to go on before i leave this world, a black bear was made to bowhunt.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

What's a guy to do that tags out early? Only one thing....
Road trip to Canada....only 30 miles to the border
It was short only an hour but still an "experience"
This southern boy never thought he'd be "up that far"
This is just a few pics....


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

Two more pics......the ones above are alfalfa fields....


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

Back at the border... This a remote border crossing notice the shortage of cameras at the building...........


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

This is the St. John's River.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

This is typical North Woods Maine country and road system.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

Thursday ----What's left to do now..... the fishing stunk(too much wind)
so we just hung out.
Billy and Bobby from New Hampshire and Dave again...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 17, 2007)

The pic of  the mountain on Page one...is that MT. Kathadin??  Glad to see you made it back safe and sound...Was your bear a old sow or a young boar???  Nice pics...Congrats...


----------



## Robk (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry to say this but at 120lbs it was a cub


LOL

Rob


----------



## Robk (Sep 17, 2007)

buckbacks said:


> This is dave and eric with eric's first day 240# boar.
> They are our cabinmates for the week. There is more to them to tell later.These guys are from Rhode Island and made some pretty nasty jokes about Georgia.
> One was "If it was invented in RI,the toothbrush would be called a teethbrush.



And now you know what I've put up with living down here all this time.

R


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

They said my bear was 2 1/2 yrs old. eric's was probably 5 or 6. last week a 428lb was taken. there are a few big uns there. My take on this experience is that the place is overloaded with them. my buddy saw 8 bears for the week and he came home with nothing. He wounded a big boar on Wed. he hunted the rest of the week and passed what he says was an 80 lber on the last hunt.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> The pic of  the mountain on Page one...is that MT. Kathadin??  Glad to see you made it back safe and sound...Was your bear a old sow or a young boar???  Nice pics...Congrats...



It was a boar and I'm not sure the mountain name. here is a pic after we rode past it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2007)

Mighty purty place. Did ya`ll see any moose?

Congrats on your bear too!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 17, 2007)

Buckbacks...I am pretty sure thats it.  Mt Kathadin is in Baxter State Park, which is near Millinockett (SP?) Maine...I have spent many a weekends in that park and have hiked the mountain many many times too...ABOL trail is my favorite.  

2.5 year old boar...i just wanted to know cause i shot a 160 pound sow up there and she was like 14 years old.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2007)

In my research before the trip I found it said the average size of a bear in Maine is 150lbs. you are right p&y because we had to turn onto golden road just before the entrance to baxter state park. from there it was another 90 miles of gravel roads.
Nic---- I saw two cows and a 40" bull. I will be putting in for the lottery from now on.

This story is not over. I am waiting on a few pics to be emailed to me still..


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 18, 2007)

friday morning has arrived and our end is near.
we were bored and noticed squirells hanging around. Eric threw a rock at one and nailed him.We were amazed. I got one later but the excitement was with the first one.
Here is Eric with his trophy taken with a stone.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 18, 2007)

Last hunt has five guys still out.
Jake a 15yr old who saved his money from a summer job at McDonald's to go on this hunt was the only one to tag this day.
I will tell you his excitement at the end made everyone enjoy the moment even the guys who went home with no bears still had the memories of an awesome week with new friends and many good times.
The food was outstanding all week as well.


Thanks to Don and Andrea for allowing us to have such a great time.
Their website is www.rosslakecamps.com and I recommend them to anyone.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 18, 2007)

This a long story and took me some time to put it together.
I have left out lots of stuff but I am sure you get the picture that it was an awesome 10 days away from home that I'll never forget.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like you had a superb time! Glad you did, now for some whitetail killin...........


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats on the bear buckbacks.The old stand way behind the bear trick doesn't seem to work on that one feller's..lol


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 18, 2007)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Congrats on the bear buckbacks.The old stand way behind the bear trick doesn't seem to work on that one feller's..lol



Same guy Same bear different picture.
I didn't want to add anymore because it's already long.


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats on a fine trip Buckbacks!  It is always a great time to experience a hunting road trip and truly a bonus to be able to achieve your goal, especially with a bow.  I look forward to my road trip to Illinois in the fall and am going to try and book a few more road trips for the 2008 season.  Fine bear and definately something to be proud of.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet story and great pics! Glad you tagged one and I'm impressed since it was a bow kill and on day one! What would you guess the trip costed total?


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 18, 2007)

my total cost with the mount included will
be about   $2900.

I don't have any new truck payments and use that money for my trips..


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 19, 2007)

Good post Buckbacks...I like pictures ...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 19, 2007)

looks and sounds like a fine trip. always good when an out of state trip goes as planned


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounds like a good place for a traditional black powder bear hunt.
That 120 pounder of yours is alright but I don't know if I would have shot "Boo Boo" or not.
Hate to have Yogi chase me through the Maine woods.


----------



## SGaither (Sep 19, 2007)

Man what a great story and pictures.  That is truly some amazing country.  Congrats to you and the others for a great time.

Did I see that correctly?  29.99 for that "imported" Budweiser?  If I ever go to Canada I guess I better stick with the domestics and leave the imports alone.


----------



## DocGlenn (Sep 19, 2007)

It's always good to take a trip way far away and meet folks from another part of the world.  It always gives me a fresh outlook on things.  Looks like you had a great hunt and a good time.


----------



## STRYCNINE (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow great thread! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2011)

Never seen this one BB. Looks like a great trip. Them Northerners are proud of their beer, ain't they...


----------

